# Smallest Breeding Stallion?



## mgtman (Dec 15, 2007)

Just wondering what size your smallest breeding stallion is. Currently our smallest is Winners Circle Cupid, a black and white pinto @ 26.5 inches. His sire is Multiple National Champion Winners Circle Adonis. I believe that Bond Tiny Tim was the smallest @19".


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 15, 2007)

Tiny Tim was a dwarf- do you wish to count dwarfs in breeding stallions-- obviously a lot of people on here have strong feelings about this- or do you wish to go for only proven non dwarf stallions??


----------



## SHANA (Dec 15, 2007)

I have had only a few stallions. My smallest to date is Cross Country New Kid In Town at 30". My other stallion is 33.5". Then I had one at 32.5" who is now deceased and one at 33.25" that has been sold.


----------



## Jill (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm not going to break any smallest records ever (NO desire to breed for tinies).

My smallest stallion would be Ericas Gone and DunIT. DunIT is AMHR National Top 10 / AMHA Halter Honor Roll / Multi Champion. He's a grandson of BTU and Yellow Diamond Little Feather, and a great grandson of Egyptian King. DunIT stands 31" tall.

My smallest breeding animal would be one of my perlino mares, Ericas Sweet as Sugar. Sweetie has many National Champion siblings and is a granddaughter of BTU. She stands 30.5" tall.


----------



## Becky (Dec 15, 2007)

Of my current breeding stallions, Encore Dublin Mudslide (my new boy!) is the smallest at approximately 28". I've been looking for a small black based pinto stallion with the quality and conformation I breed. I think I've found him!











Redrock Magic Maker is 30" and returned home to Redrock this spring after being sold as a weanling. Most of my mares are in foal to him for 2008. I can't wait for those foals!










And of course, Harts Tip Top Flash is 31.75" and the mainstay of my breeding program for the past 7 years or so.






Redrock Incognito, that I co-own with Stephanie White of Three C Farm is 30". I just happened to 'find' him a few years back and hardshipped him into AMHA. What a find he was! AMHA World Champion and multi Top 10 siring World Champions, Reserve World Champions and Top 10's in just a few small foal crops!


----------



## Margaret (Dec 15, 2007)

I dont think I'll break any records too, but my stallion suits me just fine with my taller mares.

He stand around 30-31" and does a great job downsizing.


----------



## anita (Dec 15, 2007)

Our breeding stallions are OMP Bantam Buckeroo 27, we were thrilled with his 2007 foals so we repeat breeding. First time this year we bred my Little Americas Silver Charmer 25 in moment he is only three so give him an inch more til 5 years old. His is out of Little Americas Silver Tornado is 26 and his dam 27 my favorite mare at Tonys.

A


----------



## Karin - NaKar Miniatures (Dec 15, 2007)

My smallest breeding stallion is Wittmaacks Little Skipper at 28.5". Dandy (Mickey Mouse son) and Casper (Buckeroo son) are both 30.25 & 30.5 respectively.

I have recently acquired two new stallions, in partnership with my friend, both Buckeroo sons. One measures 28.5" and the other 32.5".


----------



## Alex (Dec 15, 2007)

Our breeding stallion is 32 inches.


----------



## mgtman (Dec 15, 2007)

rabbitsfizz said:


> Tiny Tim was a dwarf- do you wish to count dwarfs in breeding stallions-- obviously a lot of people on here have strong feelings about this- or do you wish to go for only proven non dwarf stallions??


You are of course correct about Tiny Tim. I was using him as a reference. I am talking about correct breeding stallions. I always enjoy your input. Bob


----------



## Darkstar (Dec 15, 2007)

Our smallest is Myster Spectacular. He's a solid bay coming 3 yo in 2008 line bred Orion stallion/colt. It looks like he'll probably top out at 27.5". He'll probably get a mare in 2008.


----------



## anita (Dec 15, 2007)

Just visited your web

Wow, Bob you have a bunch of beautiful stallion!

Anita


----------



## dgrminis (Dec 15, 2007)

Out of my current stallions the smallest is 32" but I have a colt that I am hoping will grow into a nice stallion (time will tell on him) but he should mature in the 28" range.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 15, 2007)

our main herd sire is

Triple Ks Boogies Bowtie a 28" smutty Buckskin we had his first 3 foals this year and couldn't be happier with his foals for 07' (2 fillies and 1 colt)

no professional pics but hopefully better ones next spring


----------



## MyBarakah (Dec 15, 2007)

Well.... I wanted a little guy that was going to be tuff in the 28" and under stallions class and wanted one that wasn't going to end up a chunky monkey! lol! My little guy is just coming 2 and is 27" and pretty sure he's done growing... But he's pretty put together for being such a little guy.... i'm ansious to see how he does next year! But I also have a 31.5" boy and one that will mature around 31".


----------



## k9mini2 (Dec 15, 2007)

My smallest (I only have two studs) is Vintage Farms O Dynamite. He is 27 3/4 black & white. and is adorable in my not so impartial view


----------



## Amy (Dec 15, 2007)

Our HOF stallion Boones Little Buckeroo Charmer is 29" tall.

Our smallest stallion was Murrays' Little Red Baron at 28" -- he has gone to live in Quebec now.

Our smallest mare is Boones Buckskin Princess also 29"


----------



## drk (Dec 15, 2007)

I have three small stallions and a colt.





29" *Freelands Fiestas Imperial Storm*






27.5" *LTD's Magic Mans Top Ticket*






30.5" *Toyland Tino Trix*






Plus I had to have this cutie who is expected to mature about 28" *Dent Sidney Gold Oreo*


----------



## Katiean (Dec 15, 2007)

rabbitsfizz said:


> Tiny Tim was a dwarf- do you wish to count dwarfs in breeding stallions-- ?



Like it or not Tiny Tim was used as a breeding stallion...So, I would have to count him as a breeding stallion.

DRK, I love all your boys.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 15, 2007)

So you would be happy to have a Dwarf counted as a breeding stallion, against correct, non-dwarf stallions????

No, sorry, not for me, and Bob seems to have understood the point perfectly and did state he meant correct stallions, not dwarfs.

My smallest is my Alvadars DD grandson, who is 27", and then of course, Mr Rabbit, who is still 28" (both to the withers)


----------



## Katiean (Dec 15, 2007)

I believe what was stated was that tiny tim was the smallest breeding stud ever at 19". So, since he was bred (and I would not breed him but someone did) then that makes him a breeding stallion. Yes I would have to count him.


----------



## appymini (Dec 15, 2007)

Mine is my Pure Falabella stud named Paradise Chupa Chup. 28 1/2"


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 15, 2007)

Katieann said:


> I believe what was stated was that tiny Tim was the smallest breeding stud ever at 19". So, since he was bred (and I would not breed him but someone did) then that makes him a breeding stallion. Yes I would have to count him.


Even though Bob, who started the thread, has decided not to???

Hey Ho


----------



## chandab (Dec 15, 2007)

The breeder told me my Buckeroo grandson would mature to 32 or 33", well there must be something in the air here, because he is 36" tall. [No problem, I have primarily B-size mares, all AMHR.]

This fall I did acquire another stallion, he's mature and only 31"; so I don't think he'll go over.



Hopefully, he will cross well with my two smaller mares (small for me at 34").


----------



## k9mini2 (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey DRK, what ever happened to your stallion Imperial Storms sire his name was Tinker toys Fiesta? IS he still alive and producing or is he now gone?

ALways loved his photos, was just curious. Your boy is sure nice hope he produces you some good ones


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Dec 15, 2007)

Diane......

I am in



with your Storm. He is amazing!!!!! For *me*, he would be my perfect breeding stallion.


----------



## horsehug (Dec 15, 2007)

My smallest breeding stallion was my 27.75" HHH Cream of the Crop who passed away several years ago. But I still have three who are right around 29.75" (though one of them.... Calypso, I expect to mature around 31 to 32") and one who is 30" and one at 30.5". I love them all!

But I'm hoping to eventually produce another teeny tiny one from one of my smaller mares.

Susan O.


----------



## Katiean (Dec 15, 2007)

mgtman said:


> I believe that Bond Tiny Tim was the smallest @19".



Rabbit, this IS what was said. So why not just shoot me?


----------



## shadowsmystictopaz (Dec 15, 2007)

okay guys lets not be mean to one another please. lets be less mean and nasty andlearn something on this post. Sorry to butt in but i dont like all his fighting and mean stuff. we dont need another person to leave this place.


----------



## Charlotte (Dec 15, 2007)

Can I chime in?



We are back among the land of the living! aka on line and with electricity which means HEAT, WATER, LIGHT !





Our smallest breeding stallion is Lucky 17 Cowboy. 25 1/2" He just fell into our lives and we feel like the luckiest people on earth to have him with us. He is 10 years old this year and has a very high percentage of foals who have been World or National Top Ten so we think he is unique among miniature stallions.....from very small foal crops his foals have been awesome!





Cowboy came to us at 4 months old through a sale. Becky, Redrock, called me one night and said "You have to come out to the sale and see this little colt". I did and was astounded at the quality and size of him. The next day Becky bid for us and won the bid. Unfortunately someone else wanted him too and the bidding went way over what I expected. Then I had to figure out how to tell Frank, who was still in Chicago, what I'd done!





These pix of Cowboy were taken when he was 6 or 7. Straight out of the pasture in full coat with just a bath and trim job.











Cowboy has bred mares pushing 36" with the help of our breeding deck and could actually go a lot higher.

And our big boy is Star Skipper, 29 1/2". He has been among the top 3 in AMHA, AMHR & PtHA (3 different sets of judges, 3 different sets of competition and he has been World Reserve Champion and Top Ten in all 3!) and now his foals are following in his foot steps. We spent 5 years trying to buy Skipper after he came to us to be shown when he was 6 months old. Finally, SUCCESS!










This is Skipper straight out of the pasture too.

I sure would like to see pictures of some of the other little ones mentioned on here that didn't have pictures posted. I think the very small miniatures have had tremendous advancement in conformation in just a few short years.

Go Little!





Charlotte


----------



## lilfolks (Dec 15, 2007)

I have two 28" stallions and one 29 1/2.

Joyce


----------



## drk (Dec 15, 2007)

Addicted To Minis said:


> Diane......
> 
> I am in
> 
> ...



Thank You



Storm is a real Sweetheart and he is one of my Favorites.

Here is a casual pic of him that reminds me of a miniature Gypsy Vanner. He has a very thick of mane now...lol


----------



## Songcatcher (Dec 15, 2007)

This is my smallest, 29 inch McSperitts Rowdy Night Image, a Rowdy grandson. I just got him this year and haven't bred him yet, but plan to breed him to several mares next year.


----------



## MyBarakah (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi!

Charlotte your boys are just WOW!! And glad to hear you got heat & electricity again! Yuck! I hope my little guy will do well in the show pen next year as a 2yr.old. He's SO little, just 27" now and "refined" His sire's get are doing REALLY well in the show pen! My boy I got from Abby Conder and this guy's sire's First Knights Breakin All The Rules. For being little he's really put together well. And for being "so" little he has such a NEAT personality!! And I like the way he's marked!


----------



## srpwildrose (Dec 15, 2007)

My lil guy is 27.5" @ 3 yrs old. Zephyr Woods Sporty Buckeroo. I will have 2 (hopefully) foals from him in 08.






I also have an upcoming lil stallion purchased from Reflections in OKC....he is out of Star Skipper shown earlier on this post. He is currently 27" @ 9 mo.

Gotta love those lil studs.


----------



## TrailersOutWest.com (Dec 15, 2007)

here is my little guy 27.5 inches


----------



## Chaos Ranch (Dec 15, 2007)

This is really good to get to see where many of the very nice, very small stallions are at. I have been on a seemingly endless venture all over the sale boards and websites ALL Day long looking for a specific type horse for my friend and I just can't find anything along the lines of what he wants.

Who has the tiny appaloosas? Someone must be hiding them all.





And Lucky 17 Cowboy...my oh my






he took my breath away the moment I first seen his photos on here and I have been totally in love with him every since.



He doesn't accidently have any 28" or under 2 year old (or older) sons that are homozygous out there for sale does he ?



If he does...can you PM me?





Boy I'll tell ya.. I have looked at some small horses today all over the internet and you are absolutely right...the small miniature horse has really really come a very long way in advancing it's appearance in just a matter of a few short years.


----------



## drk (Dec 15, 2007)

k9mini2 said:


> Hey DRK, what ever happened to your stallion Imperial Storms sire his name was Tinker toys Fiesta? IS he still alive and producing or is he now gone?
> 
> ALways loved his photos, was just curious. Your boy is sure nice hope he produces you some good ones


Hi, Tinker Toys Fiesta was owned by Beth Freeland at Freeland Miniature Horses but she sold him to

Willow-Roc Miniature Horses in Kansas.

Willow-Roc Miniature Horses

He is 17 years old but is still a Stunning stallion and is still producing beautiful foals.


----------



## Devon (Dec 16, 2007)

We have one at littlefoot hes owned by Sandy Caja. We're trying to sell this correct little guy looks like tinies arent as popular around here



He has a HUGE heart and tries anything ; his father the same size and you can drive him; And hes awesome with kids . Can't belive he hasnt found a family tiny breeding home



hehe!

Lakota King *27.5" ;

This 27" Boy will Try SO hard for you ; that jump was SO wide Wee Man(33") had to stretch over it OH! ;











Poor Halter Photo But if he wasn't standing under himself I LOVE this stallion



;






This Little Guy is for sale


----------



## Doobie (Dec 16, 2007)

My smallest stallion is just over 28"

We are expecting his first foal this spring !!


----------



## Contessa (Dec 16, 2007)

I am amazed at how many people have more then one breeding stallion. I'm pretty much a newby at breeding minis, had my first foal born this year and expecting two in 2008. My coming 3 yr old black/white stud is 29 inches. He's got the sweetest personality of any stud I have ever met.


----------



## wwminis (Dec 16, 2007)

We have 5 very small breeding stallions at this time!





*24.5" WWC Miniatures Heza Silver Bullet*

*25.5" WWC Miniatures Heza Silver Star*

26" Land Fair Moons Go Boy

26.75" NFC's Quicksilver

29.5" Brylands Farms Soxy's Little Sultan

All the above stallions can be seen on our website!


----------



## Robin1 (Dec 17, 2007)

I have two senior and three junior stallions.

Desert Golds Dust Devil 27.25" He is for sale











Rockin Robins SF Redi Or Not currently 28" as a coming two year old (Bond Snippet Grandson) for sale.











Roys Toy Snippets Feature 29.75" Bond Snippet son For sale.











Triple K's Boogies Touch of Royalty currently 27" as a coming 2 year old. 25.5" in this photo






Rockin Robins SF Just A Gigolo should mature under 30"






I have a few too many boys but I am proud of them!!

Robin


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Dec 17, 2007)

We have two tiny boys:

Rolin Acres Mighty Tiny Storm: 26.5"






And Ranger Creek Buck Tonto: 29.5"






Plus the two new babies we got from Hairicane are expected to mature under 30"!!

Lucy


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 17, 2007)

We have three small studs at this time

our appy stud Little Americas silver keepsake will be one of our main herd sire for 2008.He is 2 yrs old at 26.50 inches






dusty our 29.50 inches cremello pinto stud.his first foals due spring 2008.






echo our 30.75 inches stud who is for sale.echo's first foals are due spring 2008


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 17, 2007)

Oh my gosh! Where to begin!!!

This thread is right up my alley since we LOVE the under 30" minis!! Our main herdsire is *WF Mas Corona. He's a 4X World/National Top Ten* with many grands/reserves with area and regional championships as well. He's undefeated in Model. He is for sale btw.

*Here he is, all 27.5" of him:*













Becky said:


> Encore Dublin Mudslide


Becky, I love your new boy!







anitavake said:


> Our breeding stallions are OMP Bantam Buckeroo 27, we were thrilled with his 2007 foals so we repeat breeding.


Anita, we're proud to say we own your gorgeous boy's dam, OMP Mighty Aphrodite, all 29" of her!



Karin - NaKar Miniatures said:


> My smallest breeding stallion is Wittmaacks Little Skipper at 28.5". Dandy (Mickey Mouse son) and Casper (Buckeroo son) are both 30.25 & 30.5 respectively.


Karin, you know I love Skip!!







k9mini2 said:


> My smallest (I only have two studs) is Vintage Farms O Dynamite. He is 27 3/4 black & white. and is adorable in my not so impartial view


I've seen Dynamite, he's got a beautiful head!!

*Dent Sidney Gold Oreo*






Adorable!!



Charlotte said:


> Lucky 17 Cowboy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Charlotte,

I know you don't stand Cowboy to outside mares, but I'm still hoping that one day, when she's old enough, you'll let Star Ridge Acres Golden Miracle come visit him. She's going to mature at 27" or less and Cowboy is the only one of the size and quality I'd "trust" her with.







TrailersOutWest.com said:


> here is my little guy 27.5 inches


Angela, He's very nice!


----------



## Warpony (Dec 17, 2007)

I could have sworn I replied to this earlier but I guess I didn't... good thing too because what I thought I said applies even more now: I've never been interested in the real tiny ones but you guys are really tempting me. This thread may be responsible for a change in my size preference in the future.


----------



## joylee123 (Dec 17, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]My little stallion is 26.5 but he has HUGE "TUDE"



[/SIZE]






[SIZE=12pt]Huffman's Classic Little Dude[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Joy[/SIZE]


----------



## ohmt (Dec 17, 2007)

joylee123 I LOVE



your little guy! He is a very pretty boy.


----------



## joylee123 (Dec 17, 2007)

ohmt said:


> joylee123 I LOVE
> 
> 
> 
> your little guy! He is a very pretty boy.




[SIZE=12pt]Thank you



You made my night



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Joy[/SIZE]


----------



## Tammie-C_Spots (Dec 18, 2007)

I sold the smallest mature breeding stallion I'd had- Shadow Lake Squiter at 26". Next smallest was 29" Falabella stallion I used to have- Falabella Floriano.

Tammie


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Dec 19, 2007)

My smallest breeding stallion was a chestnut/chrome 27" son of Hemlock Brooks Silver Legend. He was so tiny and perfect.

I just sold my best boy to AnnaC. He should arrive in the UK on December 26th. He is a 28" Boogerman son and a knock out. I hope she loves him as much as I do.

I am looking now for another stallion. I need one! Iwant a black pinto/overo/tovero, prefer blue eyes,prefer homozygous or LWO+ and small. I guess I am asking a lot as I can't find anything... or should I say anything that makes my heart pitter patter. I have seen some really nice horses but none that make me get that feeling inside that Dragon gave me.

Diane(DRK) dontcha want to sell me Storm? He makes my heart pitter patter!

Robin


----------



## minie812 (Dec 19, 2007)

This is to K9mini2, I now own "TINKER TOYS FIESTA" and he is a very healthy soon to be 18 yrs old and is 29 1/2" tall. Still a beautiful stallion and you can see an updated pic on my website www.willowrocminiaturehorsefarm.com We will have one foal in 2008 by him as he arrived late in 2007 and I only wanted to breed to one mare.







k9mini2 said:


> Hey DRK, what ever happened to your stallion Imperial Storms sire his name was Tinker toys Fiesta? IS he still alive and producing or is he now gone?
> 
> ALways loved his photos, was just curious. Your boy is sure nice hope he produces you some good ones


Fiesta is living here in Kansas with us now and is very much alive and healthy!


----------



## Lost Spoke Ranch (Dec 19, 2007)

Our smallest future breeding stallion is 27 3/4". His name is CCMF Legacy's Legend and will be covering his first mares in April 08.

[SIZE=14pt]*CCMF Legacy's Legend*[/SIZE]






Dawn


----------



## Millstone Farm (Dec 19, 2007)

These are photos of our smallest breeding stallion, What a Follys Tonto. He is a multiple Top Ten winner at the World Show as a 2-yr-old and currently measure 28". He's a total love who passes his unique personality onto his kids...











I am keeping a son of his, Millstones Sinister Silas (blue-eyed palomino pinto).


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 19, 2007)

Lost Spoke Ranch said:


> Our smallest future breeding stallion is 27 3/4". His name is CCMF Legacy's Legend and will be covering his first mares in April 08.
> [SIZE=14pt]*CCMF Legacy's Legend*[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> ...


Dawn,

very nice looking stud. Can't wait to see his foals.


----------



## mgtman (Dec 19, 2007)

I just fell in love! Be sure and post his foals when they arrive. Bob



Lost Spoke Ranch said:


> Our smallest future breeding stallion is 27 3/4". His name is CCMF Legacy's Legend and will be covering his first mares in April 08.
> 
> [SIZE=14pt]*CCMF Legacy's Legend*[/SIZE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Kendra (Dec 19, 2007)

Lost Spoke Ranch said:


> Our smallest future breeding stallion is 27 3/4". His name is CCMF Legacy's Legend and will be covering his first mares in April 08.
> 
> [SIZE=14pt]*CCMF Legacy's Legend*[/SIZE]
> 
> ...



Wow, I would never have guessed he was so tiny!!


----------



## lilfolks (Dec 22, 2007)

I have two 28" stallions and one 29 1/2".

Joyce


----------



## MyBarakah (Dec 23, 2007)

Millstone Farm said:


> These are photos of our smallest breeding stallion, What a Follys Tonto. He is a multiple Top Ten winner at the World Show as a 2-yr-old and currently measure 28". He's a total love who passes his unique personality onto his kids...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Like this guy! He's put together well for his size! Very nice looking boy!

And Dawn I have to agree with the other's... he doesn't look like he's that small either!

Love his color!! Pretty boy!


----------



## minie812 (Dec 23, 2007)

Kendra said:


> Lost Spoke Ranch said:
> 
> 
> > Our smallest future breeding stallion is 27 3/4". His name is CCMF Legacy's Legend and will be covering his first mares in April 08.
> ...






OMG...spots before my eyes...beautiful spots!


----------



## Charlotte (Dec 23, 2007)

> I know you don't stand Cowboy to outside mares, but I'm still hoping that one day, when she's old enough, you'll let Star Ridge Acres Golden Miracle come visit him. She's going to mature at 27" or less and Cowboy is the only one of the size and quality I'd "trust" her with.


Parmela, you just never know what will happen as time goes on





And I have to say again.....The quality of the small horses has advanced by leaps and bounds in the last 10 years or so as evidenced by the pictures posted here. There are a LOT of really beautiful individuals out there and they have shown they can pass that quality on.

By the way Parmela, You should see Cwoboy right now....or maybe not! He's a dirty fur ball with feet!








Charlotte


----------



## Connie P (Dec 23, 2007)

I have to chime in here.

Diane,

You KNOW I love Storm and cannot wait to hear the pitter patter of his foals hooves in my barn come August!











Charlotte,

I think my heart stopped and dropped out of my chest. I so ADORE your Cowboy!

Dawn,

Legend is one of the most beautiful horses I have ever seen! WOW!!! I usually don't care too much for the appy's but my goodness how could you not give that horse a second, third, fourth etc........ look - you get the drift





Ok, I'm a little partial to Harts Tip Top Flash - well.................... for obvious reasons!





There are SO many gorgeous little stallions on this thread!








I still think my FAVORITE tiny stallion of all time is: Stonehenge Painted Feather! I LOVE that boy!


----------



## fastrack (Dec 23, 2007)

Our smallest stallion is our avatar, Alhaja Farms Poquito Bandido, 27". He has produced tiny foals with good conformation and coloring. We love him!


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 23, 2007)

The quality of all your boys on this thread is just awesome. They are all so beautiful, and for me it is wonderful that you all love and admire them all so much.

At the moment I have two stallions at 30". One is Falabella Anselmo a 'toasted bay' (!!!??) straight from Argentina. Toasted Bay is what is on his Argentine papers, but I would call him liver chestnut with slightly flaxen mane/tail! But he does manage to throw all sorts of different colours from different mares!

The other is actually of English small Shetland Breeding and goes by the name of Colonel Mustard as he was chestnut at birth, but with a darker eel stripe. As he has matured he has toned down to a cream dun type of colouring with the eel stripe now prominent. I bred him and he is now 7, and my very special baby!

I also have a 3 year old spotty boy who is 32". We have used him this year on a couple of mares and he was really well behaved, plus it looks as tho they are in foal for next year. But I am looking to sell him as I am aiming to keep my breeding at a smaller level and most of my mares are 32 - 34". He is by Tyrospot Patch, who I owned from 1992 until his death in 2005. He was one very special boy and will always hold a very special place in my heart. Quite a few of Patch's offspring went to the USA in the late 1980's early 90's so he may even be in some of your pedigrees???

But now I have a new special boy to look forward to











As Robin from TrueJoy Minis said earlier, she has let me purchase Dragon from her, and I am so excited. I cant thank her enough. But sorry to say we are going to have to wait a little longer for him, as he got caught up in the 'disinfecting/cleaning' stint at Ez2Spot (who are doing all the hard work for me!) and has not long actually started his quarantine. So it looks as tho we shall have to wait until around Jan 20th to make the long journey from Wales to Scotland to collect him as he flies in. Got ourselves all excited thinking it would all be happening the week after Christmas, now we just have to be patient a little longer. It's very hard!!








Anna


----------

